
Founders – how do you identify and listen to your potential users/communities? - benoit_cotte
Trying to apply the &quot;don&#x27;t build hoping for interest&quot; motto. Before conducting user interviews (via Mom tests), I wanted to start listening to specific communities online. How do you do that yourself?
======
verdverm
I've been a part of the communities (develop) for a long time and later
started a business once I deeply understood (enough, years) the hardest
problems we face

~~~
benoit_cotte
I see - you ended up crafting for your own community. What if you are not part
of the community yet and you want to join one, how would you do?

~~~
verdverm
I'd join a community primarily because I'm interested in the same thing, not
because I want to find somewhere to sell / market research. Most communities
will reject you for too much business unless it's a part of who they are or
you've been around long enough to know how this is normal done and received.

I would not say I crafted a community (trying to do that now actually). More
that I'm a developer and we hang out in certain places, and that I simply hung
out

